# Knitting loom



## smartiedriver

Has anyone used an infinity knitting loom to make blankets? 
I have just discovered this on the web and watched several tutorials and am very intrigued and would like to try this out, but would like information from anyone who has done this or used a loom for any advice.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Before I learned how to knit on needles I used looms. One of my looms is the infinity and I made 3 afghans. Looms are not very portable like needles and to me it takes much longer to complete a project. JMHO


----------



## DizzyDee

I work on looms only, could never "get" needle knitting down right. Looming is very quick once you "get" it, just as I'm sure needle knitting is for a beginner. Looming is used by many people with hand problems--carpal tunnel, etc-- who cannot work the needles.


----------



## Justme

someone just posted on here this week two baby blankets for twins that they made on a loom and they were wonderful.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Check out the loom section on this site. Go to the post on serenity loom patterns.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Just saw some plastic infinity looms at Hobby Lobby for about $30. Use their coupon and you could get one inexpensively to try it out.


----------



## LadyRN49

Amazon has a infinity loom for $50.


----------



## cheryllsms

I have several kinds of infinity looms/rakes. I prefer CinDloom as she has color coded the pegs to help if you want to switch from rake to double knitting and use the same tool. Pretty cool. She even includes a peg spacer to allow knitting in the round on fewer pegs. You can make a seamless dress, for instance. I can't imagine trying to do hats on it when I have smaller looms that are easier to manage for so small a project.

That said, these are big looms, and once you are into a blanket, they get heavy! I have to finish the second half of any blanket standing at my kitchen counter in order to handle the length and weight of the fabric. Also, I had a Serenity plastic loom several years ago and found out quickly that it was too flimsy to hold a large project without breaking the pegs out. Maybe the newer versions are heavier duty?


----------



## Dragonothe

I have one that if you want it. just the loom, no inst PM me if you are interested. Won't be $50 either.


----------



## ssusan

My 80 year old mother uses them due to not being able to crochet anymore. This year she mad me an afghan for a king size bed. I love it. Really warm.


----------



## arbranson

What is an infinity loom? I am doing loom knitting now, but so far making hats for children and then I add fun fur to regular yarn and make hats for the Cancer Center here in my home town. The ladies really like those. Make then look more dressed up. Even the men like then.


----------



## smartiedriver

Dragonthe,
I would love your loom, but I live in the Uk and postage would probably be quite expensive. Is that OK with you or not. smartiedriver


----------



## Dragonothe

I'll check on postage and let you know


----------



## bigmamma59

When I first got started I wanted to do blankets, but didnt want to use a big loom like that one. So, I used the biggest round loom I had and made a flat panel. I made 3 panels, thus one large blanket. I have to have a project that doesnt last forever.


----------



## Moon Loomer

cheryllsms said:


> I have several kinds of infinity looms/rakes. I prefer CinDloom as she has color coded the pegs to help if you want to switch from rake to double knitting and use the same tool. Pretty cool. She even includes a peg spacer to allow knitting in the round on fewer pegs. You can make a seamless dress, for instance. I can't imagine trying to do hats on it when I have smaller looms that are easier to manage for so small a project.
> 
> That said, these are big looms, and once you are into a blanket, they get heavy! I have to finish the second half of any blanket standing at my kitchen counter in order to handle the length and weight of the fabric. Also, I had a Serenity plastic loom several years ago and found out quickly that it was too flimsy to hold a large project without breaking the pegs out. Maybe the newer versions are heavier duty?


I think you want: http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com Just checked it. It works! Have fun looking through all the goodies. Moon Loomer


----------

